# Tvs 1v43ca ?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Would these be a low enough breakdown? I found some cheap and am considering buying them. They say 38.6 volts blocking voltage. Thanks; Don


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

first off what exactly are you wanting to accomplish?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Protection of modern locomotives from transient voltages by adding a TVS diode. Don


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ah I see, cool


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What scale are you working on?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

"O" scale mostly. So it would be 18 to 20 volts AC RMS. Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea you should be good, general rule is to double max voltage.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a good value. I use the 33/36 ones, but that one is plenty close. The spikes we're looking to block are a lot higher than that.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, If I buy 100 they are abought .20 each , Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have ordered 100 of these at a little less than .20 each. I only need 10 or 15. Anyone wants some please pm me. I do not intend to make money but just break even. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Where did you get these? Do you have a link to the data sheet for them?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

They are on Ebay. I searched for TVS. The seller is abeja. There is a link to the date sheet on his ebay add. They have more for sale. ( aprox 1000) They are in Arizona. 
I do not know how to link to his add or I would. 

This is the location: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370703870841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 Don


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

just curious, but are these useable as a "keep alive" items, IE if my trains hit a small area thats a dead zone (think switches and areas like that) can they retain enough power to get the engine past the dead zone and continue on, or these more like resisters? or should I look for something different for the keep alive deal? I too would be very interested in some sort of data sheet as well...


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Used for suege protection. Will not help your situation. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No, a TVS is strictly an electrical spike suppression device to protect electronics from harmful transients. 

TVS - Transient Voltage Supression

Here's the datasheet: http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/1V/1V5KE100A.pdf


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok cool, thats what I thought John but wasn't 100% sure  thanks for the data sheet also!


on a side note would one of these be fine for HO scale (bidirectional I assume) or would it be just over kill?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have DCC, I can't see why a TVS wouldn't be a really good idea. For HO DCC, I might choose a lower voltage value, depending on the maximum voltage on the track.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> just curious, but are these useable as a "keep alive" items, IE if my trains hit a small area thats a dead zone (think switches and areas like that) can they retain enough power to get the engine past the dead zone and continue on, or these more like resisters? or should I look for something different for the keep alive deal? I too would be very interested in some sort of data sheet as well...


The only thing that works for that is a Capacitor, and the right decoder!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A rather large capacitor.


----------

